

Google responsds to Microsoft's Hostile Takeover Bid for Yahoo - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=7875

======
edw519
Funny how you reach a point where posturing, lobbying, and legal maneuvering
play a bigger role than your technology. Oh wait, that's how Microsoft got so
big in the first place. Never mind.

